# Trouble locking front end loader on legacy xl



## seelyejim (9 mo ago)

For the last few years, I have had a struggle putting my front end loader on and locking it in place. This year I struggled to get the locking mechanism to swing into place. After trying every adjustment I could think of, I realized there is a grove on the loader that the bar on the mounting bracket has to slide down into. I lifted the loader up and low and behold there were wood chips, dirt, and a couple of pebbles in that grove. I cleaned it out the the bar slipped in enough to allow the locking mechanism to easily slide into place. I wanted to share, just in case anyone else is having trouble locking their front end loader in place


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pretty much SOP with every loader. You need clean saddles to get them to align correctly. I tend to smear Never Seize in the saddles to facilitate the alignment and I coat the pins with it as well before I insert them.


----------

